# Effective supplements?



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Looking for some herbs or supplements I can buy on amazon that would help alleviate DP/DR symptoms and make it possible for me to go outside more. Currently, the only medication that works for my DP/DR (to an extent) is klonopin but I want to try some stuff I can get without a prescription in between my medication doses. I would like to know of some fast-acting options you may have had genuine effects from and not some placebo garbage. I've tried many herbs and supplements for anxiety, and they were all duds, so I would like to target DP/DR specifically instead of generalized treatments. I don't have a lot to spend, so I would like to try one or two things max. I know that there aren't any known "DP/DR supplements" per se since it's not fully understood, but I am asking others based on their experiences for what might be a viable option for DP/DR.

Thank you.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Everything that helps NMDA receptors;

never go benzo route otherwise you give yourself 0 chanvce to recover and damage your GABA receptors.

NAC ( n-acetylcytein)
D-alanine
D-Serine
Glycine
D-cycloserine
Sarcosine


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

XXX said:


> Everything that helps NMDA receptors;
> 
> never go benzo route otherwise you give yourself 0 chanvce to recover and damage your GABA receptors.
> 
> ...


Afraid to say that benzos are the only thing that work at the moment until I find a supplement that's guaranteed to work and not some pseudoscience crap with limited evidence. I'll look into some of the stuff you sent. Mind if I ask, how do they work exactly?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It's very hard to find a natural alternative to strong sedatives etc, I think they are all illegal!

There are some natural calmatives you can try though. For anxiety and depression, St. Johns Wort and 5HTP.

Any natural supplement rich in b-vitamins, magnesium and zinc, (Spirulina works for me).


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

St John Worst is a good idea, Benzo reallz shit be really short terme use. 5HTP also as it boosted serotonine.

Spiruline on the other side is intersseting for heavy metal detox but really no direct neuropritectif effect .

My friend, anti convulstant are a better and more effective alternative to Benzos. I would suggest Lamictal, Keepra, Topamax and riluzole.

Check, just for the science, NMDA receptors and GABA receptors balance each other all the time. GABA is the break on GABA receptors, and GLUTAMATE is the acceleratore on NMDA receptor.

Better then enhancing GABA with benzos which is dangerous and can lead to addiction. You can block Glutamate on NMDA receptors.

Glycine, NAC, sarcosine, glycine, sarcosin, etc ... Help to restor NMDA receptors so they can effectively clear up GLUTAMATE.

KETAMINE is a Glutmate antagonist that increase leveles of Glutamate by blocking the receptor . This is the main theory behind DD and NMDA receptor disfunction.

SSRI'S, SNRI, Trycylique, and MAOI, increase dopamine, serotonine, and noradrealine, Increasing those neurotransitters is beleived to recetor NMDA receptor functions as well.

This is Why I would also suggest an antidepressant better then an MAOI.

A lot of science behind that .... Just so you can understand how the whole thing works.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry I mean better then a Benzo... My mistake.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

XXX said:


> St John Worst is a good idea, Benzo reallz shit be really short terme use. 5HTP also as it boosted serotonine.
> 
> Spiruline on the other side is intersseting for heavy metal detox but really no direct neuropritectif effect .
> 
> ...


I can't handle antidepressants, too many uncomfortable side effects.


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

hello I would recommend high doses up to 3000 mg of niacine (b3) without flush called niacinamide. Try 1000 to 2000mg daily for 2 weeks and if it dose not help take more. Its very effective against a lot of symptons. You can look it up. When you google abram hoffer b3 you can find lots of info. Its proven that it can also heal shizofrenia. Another important one is b12.

Goodluck and let me know if it works for you!


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

spectator162 said:


> hello I would recommend high doses up to 3000 mg of niacine (b3) without flush called niacinamide. Try 1000 to 2000mg daily for 2 weeks and if it dose not help take more. Its very effective against a lot of symptons. You can look it up. When you google abram hoffer b3 you can find lots of info. Its proven that it can also heal shizofrenia. Another important one is b12.
> 
> Goodluck and let me know if it works for you!


Niacin gives me a headache.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Should I try tumeric/curcumin?


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

XXX said:


> St John Worst is a good idea, Benzo reallz shit be really short terme use. 5HTP also as it boosted serotonine.
> 
> Spiruline on the other side is intersseting for heavy metal detox but really no direct neuropritectif effect .
> 
> ...


Please explain which one you think is more effective and easy to obtain from most stores? Thanks.


----------

